# Salary Package Advice



## Monicap (Aug 8, 2015)

I am respectable ex-tennis player and have been offered a tennis coaching position in Istanbul.
The package includes 10 000 TYL /month and accommodation.
My question would be how good is this salary for tennis job in Turkey?
also is it OK for me to request payed flights (for relocating) and medical insurance?

Is Atasehir a nice area to live ?


Appreciate any answer


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

That seems a good package to me , compared to some pay in Turkey. Plenty Coaches in UK dont earn that.


----------



## kiracci (May 6, 2016)

Please check rent costs in Atasehir at hurriyetemlak.com or sahibinden.com. My brother lives close to Atasehir and pays 2000 TL for a 2+1 flat. 10,000 TL is not a high amount for a quality living. Turkey sells the most expensive gasoline in the world. Make your calculation wisely. Try to bargain for 15,000 TL so that you could at least guarantee a quality living standard. Istanbul is expensive.


----------



## new_in_dubai (May 7, 2016)

Maried?
If you are single and They offer 10000 TL + accomodition then package is really Good. Ata?ehir is nice place to live. For a tennis couch this package fare enought.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

new_in_dubai said:


> Maried?
> If you are single and They offer 10000 TL + accomodition then package is really Good. Ata?ehir is nice place to live. For a tennis couch this package fare enought.


That question was posted last September!!


----------



## new_in_dubai (May 7, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> That question was posted last September!!



I know. For others, who offered this kind of job opportunity, might get help by my objective answer


----------

